# WHAT THE FRUIT HAPPENED HERE?!



## KillerChaos (Apr 23, 2007)

HAH  no this isn't about Fruit, i just said that instead of the other F word, anyways. Does anyone know why this pic turned out so staticy? any tips?
Thanks.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 23, 2007)

Is that a cropped version? Do you knwo if your 'digital zoom' was turned off?  The ISO appears to have been 800 - though high, I would be rather surprised if this is a non-cropped ISO 800 image.


----------



## KillerChaos (Apr 23, 2007)

Totally uncropped right out of my camera version. I have the FujiFilm Finepix E900 btw. I got lucky on the composition/placement of the lil' fella but it sucks that the pic turned out all noisey/staticy


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a little more than noise / static. Is this the only picture thats ever done that? Has it done it since?


----------



## EBphotography (Apr 23, 2007)

Did you have the resolution set lower than you thought?  I'm really not sure what would do this.  Maybe shutting off the camera while it's saving?


----------



## KillerChaos (Apr 23, 2007)

Its the only i've noticed it do it to. No I never shut the camera off as, I took several other shots right after taking this one.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 23, 2007)

That is very strange. If it happens again, I'd have your camera checked.


----------



## KillerChaos (Apr 23, 2007)

Actually I think it might have been my lens was still trying to zoom and auto refocus when i hit the shutter button....could that cause the noiseyness?


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 23, 2007)

No that doesn't look like soft focus or any sort of lens disturbance. See how the noise is kinda square and blocky? That would usually indicate noise in the JPEG process or elsewhere in the camera.

As long as the camera doesn't do it again, I'd say you're fine. The file may have been corrupted as it was transferred to your computer.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 25, 2007)

probably a glitch in your processing software in camera.


----------



## Nix (Apr 27, 2007)

lol stop blaming the camera... its just the squirrels massive amount of ki disturbing the space around it... havent you ever seen a super saiyin squirrel before?


----------

